# do goldfish need company?



## shellyann1971

Hi

I currently have a 70ltr tank with 3 goldfish in it, through this forum, I have found out , that the litre quiantity just isnt enought for 3 goldfish.

I bought the fish from a pet shop, to who I have complained to , as I was given the incorrect advice. 

Since this, the pet shop have offered me another tank, 60 to 90 litres, with everything I need, pump, gravel, etc etc, depending on my choice, so I am going to set it up, and once the water quality is good, I am intending to move one fish to this tank, and leaving two in the other tank. 

As the title says, will the fish who will be on its own, need company? I obviously wont be buying another goldfish, but if it does need company, I was thinking maybe to buy a couple of small fish that dont grow much, not sure which fish, I will get advice from the pet shop, or if someone here has reccommendations, that would be great

thanks

Michelle


----------



## Fishyfins

Goldfish are a social fish, and generally do benefit from the company of their own kind. without another goldie around, they tend to get shy and lonely.

the problem is, that even if adding other, smaller fish helped with this, the problem is that there are no smaller fish that can be added to goldfish safely. White Cloud Mountain Minnows and various Danios can be kept in unheated tanks, and are small, but the goldfish are highly likely to eat them, even if the goldfish is small.

the only other fish that can be kept are other goldfish. there are two types of goldfish - fancy (oranda, moor ect...) and standard (shubunkin, comet etc...). however, the two types cannot be safely put together safely either.

the only option you really have is to add several of the same species of goldfish, hence why goldfish always present a problem to people who try to keep them. its not your fault, we understand that you were told wrong by the shop, which is a very common problem, but sadly, there really is no way around the problem that goldfish do need huge tanks, and there is nothing that can be kept with them except other same species goldfish


----------



## Guest

All species from the family Cyprinidae are naturally gregarious and most would quite easily pine away without the company of their own species. Common Carp (_Cyprinius carpio_) for example can often be found in lakes swimming in groups consisting of several individuals.

Contrary to what the pet store has told you, I would not buy another tank just for an individual fish. Assuming you have Common goldfish, even one would outgrow a tank in the 60 to 90 litre range. These fish can quite easily grow to 30cm/12" in length and should ideally be in a pond.

Buying a larger tank for all three of the fish would be much better. Something in the 250-300 litre range would be cheaper and offer more space in the long run.


----------



## shellyann1971

Hi

I am not buying another tank the shop is giving me another setup, becuase of there mistake. 

I doubt they would give me the costings of a tank that hold 350/300 litres.

I am at a loss now what to do , to be honest. 

The only other option, is to accept the largest tank that is on offer, 90 litres, and have two in my original 70 litre tank, and two in the 90 litre tank maybe?

its good that the shop is trying to rectify there mistake, I must admit, I was wondering about space for two tanks! 

There is no way of the fish being in a pond!

Michelle


----------



## Guest

Do you have common or fancy goldfish? If you have the latter, you should be able to pull it off. However, common goldfish will need to be re-housed into something much larger.


----------



## Amy&Ted

I have had goldfish on their own that have lived to a grand age. *Shrug*

I however have 2 fancy goldfish together... they aren't in a massive tank and they are now almost 4. So i can't say that they have suffered being in a smaller tank?


----------



## Guest

Amy&Ted said:


> So i can't say that they have suffered being in a smaller tank?


Many fish can secrete growth hormones from endocrine glands inside their own bodies to slow down growth. However, it is far from ideal and stunting is not something that should be induced.

While external growth may appear to slow down or even stop completely when the fish are kept in a tank that is too small, the internal organs and muscle tissue continue to increase in size.

Fish don't always show external signs that something is wrong. When people think their fish are living long, happy lives in inadequate conditions, the truth is the fish are simply taking a long time to die.


----------



## shellyann1971

Hi

I have looked up pictures of fancies and common, and I think I have two common and one fancy. 

could it be that I put one fancy and one common, in one tank, and the same in the other, so one pair would have 70litres and one pair would have 90litres. 

Michelle


----------



## Amy&Ted

Chillinator said:


> Many fish can secrete growth hormones from endocrine glands inside their own bodies to slow down growth. However, it is far from ideal and stunting is not something that should be induced.
> 
> While external growth may appear to slow down or even stop completely when the fish are kept in a tank that is too small, the internal organs and muscle tissue continue to increase in size.
> 
> Fish don't always show external signs that something is wrong. When people think their fish are living long, happy lives in inadequate conditions, the truth is the fish are simply taking a long time to die.


Interesting facts! Mine like i say are 4 years old and in perfect health. Considering some people keep goldfish in a little plastic bowl... i think my fancy's have quite a nice home.


----------



## shellyann1971

Amy&Ted said:


> Interesting facts! Mine like i say are 4 years old and in perfect health. Considering some people keep goldfish in a little plastic bowl... i think my fancy's have quite a nice home.


Hi

Goldies in the correct condition can live up tp 20+ years , and much older... most goldfish die way before this..

Michelle


----------



## tyrole

My goldie is 11 years old, was won in a fair  poor thing, I'm glad we rescued him. His mate died a few months ago and I've noticed he looks lonely. Spends most of his time in the corner of the tank.


----------



## Amy&Ted

tyrole said:


> My goldie is 11 years old, was won in a fair  poor thing, I'm glad we rescued him. His mate died a few months ago and I've noticed he looks lonely. Spends most of his time in the corner of the tank.


:frown: That's so sad


----------



## tyrole

Amy&Ted said:


> :frown: That's so sad


It is  I don't want to introduce a mate just incase he doesn't like it.


----------



## shellyann1971

Hi

I have been down to the petstore

and they are going up to 125 litre tank for me, so all 3 fish are going to be transfered to the bigger tank, and I am going to skip the smaller tank. 

At least the fish have a extra 40/50 litres of water to help, and then maybe in a year or two I can get a bigger tank.... prob up to the maximum of 200 litres for all of the fish. 

I have to think about space I have as well as the welfacre of the fish, if it really comes to the situation that the fish are just growing to big, I may build a pond, but this is last resort. 

Michelle


----------

